
Show HN: Astro-Bot – A programming question with every new tab - hadeon
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/astro-bot/acjiedbilhbchmjblapmekfajpplpgdo
======
svet_0
Pretty cool! However, some riddles are incorrect, for example this one has two
errors:

    
    
      def foo( vals ):
        output = vals[0]
        for x in vals[1:]:
          if output < x:
            output = x
        return x
    

1\. It should return output

2\. The answer should be "The maximum value", not "The minimum value"

Also, it could be nice if after you solve a riddle you would get a new one.

~~~
hadeon
Thanks for pointing this out! It's fixed now

------
teddyh
Wouldn’t a better idea be to show a question on Stack Overflow which is
somewhat upvoted but still without an accepted answer?

~~~
v01d4lph4
Sounds good, doesn't work.

~~~
gitgud
Doesn't work as in technically? or the concept? or legally?

------
ngcazz

        $ git checkout -b feature
    

The answer to this is wrong -- got green on "merge two branches" rather than
"create and then checkout a new branch called 'feature'".

~~~
hadeon
Ha whoops, thank you for noticing this -- I've updated the answer.

------
wink
Why would I want to be distracted while doing a task that serves a certain
purpose? I must be the only one not just opening new tabs out of boredom :P

~~~
hadeon
That's actually why I made it so nothing happens after you answer a question.
Ideally you open a tab and every now and then you take a minute or so to think
one over and answer.

------
seg12
The following is incorrect for finding a missing number in a sequence.

    
    
      func foo( _ nums: [Int] ) -> Int {
        var sum = 0
        var _ = nums.map {sum += $0}
    
        return (nums.count * ((nums.count+1) / 2)) - sum
      }
    
    

The last line should be

    
    
      return ((nums.count+1) * ((nums.count+2) / 2)) - sum
    

The count of nums will give the incorrect answer since it's already missing a
value.

~~~
hadeon
You're absolutely right, thanks for noticing this. There was also a bug with
the parentheses I hadn't caught.

------
anandkulkarni
I enjoyed it, but you should allow me to disable random HackerNews links.
That's not the purpose of the extension.

~~~
hadeon
Great suggestion - I'll add an option to disable that.

------
nightraven97
Nice! It would be cool if there was some kind of points to denote how many
questions we have answered correctly.

~~~
hadeon
Scores will be coming in the next few days. I'm also planning on adding an
(opt-in) leaderboard so you can see how you compare to other people.

Is a leaderboard something that would appeal to you?

------
cift
Is there a Firefox version?

~~~
hadeon
It will be coming this week or next - I'll reply here when I've released it.

------
grimoire_ghost
#include<stdio.h>

int main() { int array[] = { 1, 2, 3, 4, 5}; int *ptr; ptr = a; ptr++;

    
    
        return 0; 

}

This won't compile, but the answer says it should be 2

~~~
hadeon
Thank you, it's fixed now.

